#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Orientaalse Arabische/Turkse Feest

## emirshams

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Van Marokko naar Bagdad wordt je op een vliegende tapijt getransporteerd en in de orintaalse wereld beland je, waarin de realiteit en dromen moeilijk om uit elkaar te scheiden. Een sfeervol avond met muziek, dans en optredens.

Secret Garden foundation organize each first Saturday of the month 
an oriental dance party at COC Amsterdam.
LGBTs painters, fashion designers, dancers or other artists how are 
interested to exhibit their work, please contact us.

Ieder eerste zaterdag van de maand is er een orintaalse ontmoetingsavond in het gebouw van COC Amsterdam.

Datum: *zaterdag 4 juni, zaterdag 2 juli, zaterdag 6 augustus*Tijd: vanaf *23.00 uur*
Adres: *Rozenstraat 14 (COC Amsterdam)*

----------

